# Silver Standards in Southeastern US



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

I live about an hour from Pensacola, FL. Haven't had much luck finding anything near here...anyone know a good breeder in this area for silver standards? Or am I going to have to travel to find a puppy? Most places I have been looking at are already 4-6 hours away, and most won't have anything available for another year or so. We aren't 100% on doing this yet, but if we do, I was hoping for sooner.


----------



## Spooluvr (Feb 5, 2012)

My breeder is in Ocala very reputable just had silver spoo pups, they'll be ready in April. BlackTie Standard poodles.


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

I contacted her, but unfortunately they are all spoken for. Thanks, though!


----------



## SarainPA (Nov 18, 2011)

I will be at the Silver Poodle Specialty Match that is held right before PCA and will also be at PCA and will be glad to ask around for you.


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you for offering! I actually did find a breeder, and now have a deposit down on a silver...picking him up in about a month! I can't wait!


----------

